# Philly area: G0704 Grizzly milling machine,  9x42" South Bend lathe: $1800



## Splat (May 15, 2014)

http://philadelphia.craigslist.org/tls/4446859746.html

Somebody get this! $1800 for both the lathe and the Grizzly mill!  I'm not associated, just passing it on.


----------

